

Show HN: package.json.is - sfeng
http://package.json.is/

======
sfeng
If you didn't happen to notice this is a live editor (you can make any changes
you'd like), with live documentation. You can paste an existing file to get
help information, or write a new one live in the editor.

------
thomasfoster96
This is going to be very useful. Finding substantive documentation for
package.json has always been a bit of a struggle (there's a page on npmjs.org,
but it takes longer to find than it should).

------
lyzadanger
Great reference! Would be nifty if documentation on properties (e.g. `scripts`
in `package.json`) were linkable for sharing and bookmarking.

